# Using Mod podge as water



## starmanmm

Hi,

I have heard of using mod podge as water, but how? Do you just pour it onto your dio or do you use it in layers? Also I found in my local Wally world, two versions of it. One is glossy and the other I guess is a flat.


----------



## veedubb67

I'll bet John P. knows!


----------



## John P

veedubb67 said:


> I'll bet John P. knows!


 You lose!


----------



## starmanmm

Humm, it's like trying to get the secrete to an old family recipe! :roll:


----------



## veedubb67

John,
What did you use on your Seaview dio? I thought you used something like Mod Podge.

Rob


----------



## John P

Some model railroad Water Effects stuff. Forgot the name, but it wasn't ModPodge.


----------



## roadrner

*Well......*

If all else fails, I guess you could try experimenting with the stuff. Somehow Modpodge just doesn't sound like water to me.  rr


----------



## starmanmm

Came across the referrence of using Mod Podge at the FSM site. But there was no further info available from there so I figured to fan out and see what else I can learn about it.


----------



## RobDog

I've never heard of Mod Podge,what is it?


I like to build my lakes with a base of aluminum foil,sometimes spraypainted with a transparent blue glass paint.

I follow up with pouring the lake hole with Fiberglass resin,mixed with a lacquer thinner based, blue dye. 

There is silver/blue glitter available at Walmart craft section,I like to toss a bit of that into the mix for a sparkely wave reflection.


----------



## NUM11BLADE

Is this the stuff? http://www.plaidonline.com/apMP.asp
"Hendrix blasting in the background" hey, give me another hit of Mod Podge!


----------



## starmanmm

Yeah that is the stuff. I guess it is used to glue puzzels pieces together.


----------



## flyingfrets

Try acrylic gel medium.


----------



## starmanmm

> Try acrylic gel medium.


 
Where can you buy that?


----------



## flyingfrets

Michael's or any craft store that sells painting supplies. Painters usually use it for texture, a retarder or to add transparency to a color. Used by itself, it's a white gel that can be textured with a variety of tools at different points in it's setting time depending on the effect you're going for. It dries clear (so a base color coat would have to be painted prior to using it though). There are also a variety of texturing agents that can be added to it for additional effects (the best being assorted sizes of clear glass beads...great for simulating bubbles).


----------



## starmanmm

Thanks for the info Flyingfrets!


----------



## Bay7

John P used Woodland scenics water effects on his seaview dio - If I remember correctly.


It's very much like acrylic gel medium but a bit thicker and if UK prices are to go by, then a bottle of water effects works out much cheaper than a tube of gel!

The only problem I have with the W/S stuff is trying to get the last of it out of the bottle!

Mike


----------



## starmanmm

hate it when that happens!


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*Matte Medium*

I have used this stuff several times for water, you can get it at michales, or any art supply store. There are several ways to make water with it. 1 is to make your base, then paint it with earth tones light colors for shallow areas and dark colors for deeper areas. using an old small paint brush pour the matte medium into a paper cup, mix in a dab of maybe Cobal Blue Acrylic paint for color and mix together just give it a blue tint. Dip the brush in the Matte Medium lift out and then push the brush onto your base and twist the brush left then right making a circular swirl. dip and repeat this process moving over one spot each time, untill the base is covered. As it dries the Matte Medium becomes clear and you can see through it. If one coat isn't enough you can add more layers. Also if you want to show rapids take a dental pick and poke and lift a small spot at a time in the direction the water should be moving to make little white caps, then touch up with some white acrylic paint. You can also do the same thing with a piece of clear sheet styrene.


----------



## Jay Wirth

Here is a shameless plug.

For water you could use RI X-Fine Flocking Gel www.renaissanceink.net

This is an acrylic based gels that goes on like honey. Dries clear. When doing deep pools you can pour half (let dry) place painted fish etc... pour second layer. Once dry it will look 3D!

Jay Wirth
Renaissance Ink


----------



## starmanmm

I tried the link to the site they recommend me to to check out this Flocking Gel but it came to a dead end.

Ok, found it on the side of the site. Don't go to the link to the right.


----------



## Shutterbug

I just picked up the Revell of Germany "Hawaiian Pilot" freighter kit and plan to put it in a diorama depicting the ship waiting outside Honolulu harbor for the pilot boat to come alongside. I've heard of the Gel Medium being used to depict water to good effect, and was wondering if anyone good point me to a good resource on how to work with it. I'd be looking for a mild swell effect with a small wake coming off the pilot boat as it approaches the idling freighter.


----------



## free spirit

hi guys we have tried a lot of different things for water on our model railroad
glossy podge worked best for us .tryed pouring a little and it took a week to 
clear up and stayed white where it was deepest ,went the slow way ,painted with 
a brush ,coat after coat a little at a time ,and it went ok .we started with flat brown latex old off color paint from the discount bin at wallmart ,painted it real thick ,poured beach sand allover it while it was still wet ,put in some small reeds and weeds ,2 days later just shook it all off ,then used podge to set a few rocks and pebbles in the stream bed and started the slow coat after coat painting of the podge depending on the humidty and temperature some nights it would take an hr or 2 to dry and recoat 
sometimes a day or two ,but a week later we had a nice stream we added a little flat white testors paint just a dab hear and there to give it a more real look ,and along the banks we used more flat latex and covered with sand again ,podge has a tendancy to creep up the banks and leave an unatural wet look up on the sand so thats why it had to be touched up ,by the way we use 2 inch thick 2ft by 8ft blue or pink styrofoam insulation boards for all our dioramas its light easy to carve hills or valleys ditches if you want mountains its easy to glue with white glue ,we have glued 10 boards together carved our mini mountains and waterfalls as long as you stick to flat latex paint it wont disolve the styrofoam,and a thick wet coat of brownish paint is all you need and you can apply products like woodland scenics grass or gravel and it sticks pretty good ,just shake it off after it dries and save it for your next project , its also easy ,to make a little hole to put in highway guard rail ,or trees, hydro poles, hard based dioramas are a pain to drill to plant things styrofoam its a dab of white glue a small hole with a old small screwdriver and its done .it only takes a bit of patience it goes slow but podge does work its the easy way to make water and if money counts its the cheapest ,i do the landscaping and hubby builds the buildings and rolling stock on our model railroad ,and im dreading the thought of moving in a month l.o.l but bigger place more space ,start a whole new one again ,thats another advantage of styrofoam its light and easy to move .


----------



## gunn

you can go on line and order a free book from www.micromark.com you will find all kinds of great things in this book even the realistic water. its on page 83 on sale now for $13.60 for a 16 oz bottle. thay do ship fast ive never had a problem with them. or call 1-800-225-1066 tol free 24 hr's a day.
and for you who live in nj
there located at 340 snyder avenue berkeley heights nj.


----------

